# tv keeps coming on after 'x' hours



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all, when I come downstairs at 6 am I find my tv on and the dish symbol floating around. Just traded up from an 811 and the 811 never did this. i just tried turning the 'inactivity' to 'enable'. Is that the thing to do? Yes i remember to turn the tv off at night and even put the remote in a drawer when this started to happen. I've checked the manual and it does mention the inactivity menu but maybe I'm too dumb to understand it. Thanks!

disregard i guess. page 3 of this thread had some hints i will try

You need to disable the update feature, that’s why it's going to sleep.
Apparently after it updates then it goes in to standby (sleep) mode.
I disabled my update & the screen saver and now no problem!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

[wild guess]Are you using some sort of IR-blaster feature so that your receiver, VCR, or DVD recorder can tune your TV.[/wild guess]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Does your TV come on automatically when a video input is activated?
If so - turn off that feature on your TV.

Your 211 is doing it's nighly maintainance ... when complete that leaves the receiver with a screen saver up. (Although on everything but the RF output there should be a screen saver up any time your receiver is off.)


----------



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

all, no blaster, the tech programmed my tv and audio into remote. i am wondering how tv gets turned on. as mentioned i have even put remote in a drawer. i will turn off the update feature when i get home and go back to 'disable' the inactivity. hopefully that fixes it. thanks


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

It looks like the wild guess feature did not work this time.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Mice ? Do you live in AMITYVILLE ?:eek2: 
Did you try Jame's idea? That makes the most sense to me so far. The update feature is nice so you don't have to wait for the guide to refresh when you first turn it on.

Bear!


----------



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

i followed jame's advice...

You need to disable the update feature, that’s why it's going to sleep.
Apparently after it updates then it goes in to standby (sleep) mode.
I disabled my update & the screen saver and now no problem!


----------

